# Awful lot of young birds.



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Be careful out there guys, an awful lot of young birds out there with no color as of 1 week ago. I work in the oil field of NW NoDak and seen about 12 pheasants on the road the other day and you couldn't make out a rooster from a hen. Have fun, it's gettin close.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Definately had late hatches this year in many areas...............I thought the NW corner of the state was supposed to be WAY down this year or am I wrong? Hope not, worked to hard making connections there the past couple years.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I was up near Mercer and many young birds were around. Just a slight red patch on the head. It looked like they just learned how to run, it was focken funny! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Opening weekend of grouse/partridge we drove through T.L. and saw one brood of birds by the road and they were VERY young still.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

yes, the nw corner did take a little bit of a hit this last winter and spring. It was just too cold and wet in the prime nesting time. i have still seen a good amount of birds north of williston moving in to grenora country then over to crosby. should still be a good season.

good luck it's only a week away!!! :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great, I hunt by Zahl all the way up to Crosby!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Remmi, the only problem is still going to be land access. North of grenora it is posted tight. We've got a lot of family and friends in and around crosby (my parents were born there) so we have access to a lot of posted land making it a little easier. So many people decide to not write their names on the posters, so unless you know the area or have a plat map you're pretty much sol.

thank god for the extra plots land

good luck


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

The area around Crosby, Wildrose, Alamo is still way behind in harvest, tuff to find a wheat field that has been touched in this area, most of the canola, peas and that stuff is done. It is going to make things a little more difficult and I would have to say the bird #'s are down a little.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

unfortunitaly it's breaking the law by not putting ur name on posted signs


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Drew W said:


> unfortunitaly it's breaking the law by not putting ur name on posted signs


Unfortunately the above statement is untrue.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

to an extent


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Completely!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

redlabel:
I am not going to quote the law, but could you define what it means then at http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/waterfowl.html #9. Posting and Tresspassing?

Just curious.

Ima870man


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry that I forgot to mention that when I was out today (sunday, the third of October) that there were birds of all ages; however, there were a lot of those pheasants that were barely feathered out. It must have been a late or second hatch. Second hatch meaning that their first nestings or broods did not make it for one reason or another.

Ima870man


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

You need to read the post very, very carefully.

All I said was, "the statement that someone is breaking a law by not signing a posted sign is untrue"

While a No Hunting or Trespassing sign that is not signed is not a legal posting according to guidelines put out by the Game and Fish Department, I think you would have a difficult time in a court of law argueing that you did not know the landowners intent or that it was an illegal sign, and you would probably be charged with trespassing if the landowner chose to press charges.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Red Label is right....you would be arressted for tresspassing under state law,even though GNF says names must be on the signs.

An old tire up on a post saying no hunting is still legal by state law.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

NDCC § 20.1-01-17. Posting of lands by owner or tenant to prohibit hunting -- How posted -- Signs defaced

*Only the owner or tenant of any land may post it by placing signs alongside the public highway or the land giving notice that no hunting is permitted on the land. The name of the person posting the land must appear on each sign in legible characters. The signs must be readable from the outside of the land and must be placed conspicuously not more than eight hundred eighty yards [804.68 meters] apart. As to land entirely enclosed by a fence or other enclosure, posting of signs at or on all gates through the fence or enclosure constitutes a posting of all the enclosed land. No person may in any manner deface, take down, or destroy posting signs.*

It is NOT illegal to leave posted notices unsigned. It merely renders them ineffective.

As for "landowner's intent," that argument is the weaker of the two at this time in ND. The idea that society wants what's best for a piece of land (that is if one person is not putting it to the best use, another should) prevails here. (Note: this trend is rapidly changing, and has come to an end in states like SD, where ALL privately owned land is considered "posted")

As a landowner one can A) do what is required by society to protect the land rights or B) let others use it as best as possible. If you don't cross your t's and dot your i's don't expect others to comply. There is no in-between right for a half-assed posting job.

The landowner MUST comply with this statute, otherwise they have no basis for a claim of trespass...or at the very least, the alleged trespasser would have a defense at law.

*I'm not saying to just go bargeing in on a posted (but unsigned) piece of land - I'm just being argumentative. You all know me, DO THE SENSIBLE THING. ASK FIRST, BE CORDIAL, AND REPRESENT ALL SPORTSMEN WELL!!!*


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Still saw an awful lot of VERY young birds this weekend. I know we all like to get to our favorite spots early and hunt as soon as it is legal, but be choosey on birds and shoot straight this weekend!


----------



## PFPRES (Sep 24, 2004)

DeltaBoy is there a lot of land posted near Mercer? I know last year it was.


----------



## PFPRES (Sep 24, 2004)

DeltaBoy is there a lot of land posted near Mercer? I know last year it was.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

it's still illegal to hunt on posteed land weather or not the sign has a name on it or not it's still trespasing wit out premission.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

T.L. - Mercer has been posted tight for a few years now. Better know someone there if you head that direction.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

All I can say is, in the words of a great lawyer...

"Read the F***IN' code!" :lol:

Seriously though guys, don't be stupid out there, whether the sign has a name on it or not, do the right thing.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I generally don't even ask people that didn't take the time to sign their signs..............I could be wrong but I think if it is signed then they will accommodate you with a conversation. Anyone had luck with landowners that don't sign their signs?


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

As I am going out in ND for the first time this weekend, i was wondering with all this talk of getting on to posted land, what is the best way to approach a land owner? And also, how do you find out which person owns the land, from what i have seen there is usually farm houses few and far between. I appreciate any advice, hope the shot flies straight and true this weekend for all!!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Remmi, I have asked permission for a lot of land that doesn't have names on the signs. The easiest thing to do if you don't know the area is find the nearest farm, it almost a 100 percent that they know whos land it is. I know some landowners that don't sign them because some people aren't too courteous about how and when they ask. It never hurts to ask.

wishiniwerfishin, if at all possible do not approach a farmer while he's harvesting especially if he's in a combine, that's just plain rude. If he's transferring in to a truck it's usually ok because they aren't too busy. Wait until evening or possibly just get a phone #. As i said before find the nearest farm to that land chances are they know or invest in a plat map which shows who owns all land in each county. They are divided into townships, sections, quarters, etc.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Never seem to have much luck by calling landowners........always seems like door knocking is a better approach. Maybe it is tougher for them to say no to your face if you are polite!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Getting back to the original post, unless your 100% sure no matter what you are hunting you should not pull the trigger. I never really thought that starting the season later because of having to ID your target was ever really a legitimate arguement for not opening the season a little earlier. When pheasant hunting the first day is no different than the last day, you always ID your target. I have heard some other issues as to why we don't open the season a week earlier that certainly have more merit.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I agree, but if people want the season to be longer than I think it should be extended on the back end. Real hunters enjoy the cold, snow-filled hunts in December and te 1st weekend of January.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

This year I signed all of my No Hunting without Pemission aigns with a blue felt tip pen and this weekend noticed the signing was either faded completely or barely legible.

Is the land still posted and/or am I in violation of some law? I will be resigning them next weekend with a black pen.

I grant permssion to those that ask but have not put my phone numberr on the signs until this year. My feelings are that phone numbers really only benefit opportunistic road hunters. I like to grant permission after I have been able to meet the person face to face.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

It would seem that if an extra week was put on the seaon it would be most beneficial to hunters and the birds to have it earlier rather than later.

If earlier it would benefit hunters the most since older and younger people would have a better time than trying to fight the snow and cold. Just because someone ventures out in cold snowy weather has not bearing upon whether or not they are a real hunter. The same percentage of road hunting, litterers are probably out at that time as well.

I don't base the following on scientific fact, but hunting pheasants in cold weather might put some added stress on the hens to be moving about when they should be conserving their body energy.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Redlabel -

Go with BLACK permanent markers, like the medium or heavy Sharpie brand pens. They work the best and don't fade throughout the seasons and conditions.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Signed or not, is it really worth getting yelled at for a bird. I think the answer is pretty clear.


----------

